# She did it again.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt1099 Me and the wife left the gun range Sat: to get something to eat I thought. Well she stops in a new gun store on the island. He gives me this Thunder Ranch model 21-4, in .44spec to play with. A collectors type gun. Him and her look at what else he's got. I heard her say cash out the door. I thought she had bought herself a gun. The guy comes over and says I have to let go of the gun and sign the paper it was mine.:mrgreen: 
No brithday or Christmas. God I love that women.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I can 100% say that this will never happen w/ my wife


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice surpise ...*

CONGRATS on the nice pistol AND having a really GREAT WIFE ... :smt023


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*That's cool.......*

My wife would do the same thing, except she would buy it for herself.:smt022 
She bought a pretty new red PT Cruiser convertible that she wont even let me drive. No problem, a man would have to cut his b***s off if he drove a car like that! 
Just kidding! Sounds like you got you a good one there. Guess you should keep her.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic revolver - fantastic wife!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Heck yes!!! Good woman you've got there!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Im not sure which is cooler, the gun or your wife. :smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Has she ever considered the menage a' tois thing:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys and no Scooter you mischievous rascal. She's my Angel till the end. I can't get over how good this gun shoots. I see why John Taffin likes it so well.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Thanks guys and no Scooter you mischievous rascal. She's my Angel till the end. I can't get over how good this gun shoots. I see why John Taffin likes it so well.


Rats...........everyone else gets the cherries and all I get is the pits:smt022


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Look at this deal. Sometimes I think we are our own worst enemies. This is the same gun as mine and the same series and I paid about half of what he is asking. Crazy, I tell you crazy. My serial number is #395. His is #13.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=57948193


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, U NEED to buy that - Lucky Number 13 

Then U'll have a set :mrgreen:


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Great price!!!*



Baldy said:


> Look at this deal. Sometimes I think we are our own worst enemies. This is the same gun as mine and the same series and I paid about half of what he is asking. Crazy, I tell you crazy. My serial number is #395. His is #13.
> 
> Are you saying she paid about $750.00 for that beauty. If so, that's a great price. I recently put a S & W Model 327 TRR8 in 3rd place on my "want/need" list. It's a performance Center gun at $1,260.00 MSRP or the price they wish they could get. But even at that it's not a bad price for a Performance Center Revolver. However if I were to run across a Model 29, 50th Anniversity revolver for $750.00 I might be tempted to change directions. It's happened before! Just ask either of my ex-wives.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I saw one of those at a small gun shop around here. Prob used. Price was around $700


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep ours was $770,1 box of Winchester.44 200gr Sliver tips hollow points, and 2 packs of .380 magtec gold tip hollow points. Display case and all the trimmings. I mean that guys gun didn't sell at that price, but all he was trying to do was gouge somebody. That's just not right in my book anyway.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

$1500! That guy really needs to put down the crackpipe.



TxPhantom said:


> However if I were to run across a Model 29, 50th Anniversity revolver for $750.00 I might be tempted to change directions. It's happened before! Just ask either of my ex-wives.


I'd recommend you buy a real 29 for cheaper. That way you don't have to deal with that gawdy gold emblem or keyhole.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I done some checking on him, and it seems to be a common thing with him. You'd be surprised how many guys think it's no big deal. I have sold a lot of guns at a profit but never gouged anybody. They got a fair deal.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Go for the gold (emblem)...*



Revolver said:


> $1500! That guy really needs to put down the crackpipe.
> 
> I'd recommend you buy a real 29 for cheaper. That way you don't have to deal with that gawdy gold emblem or keyhole.


Heck I don't mind the gold emblem that says it's the 50th Aniversity pistol or the key hole since I never would use it anyway. What I think is gaudy is a pimped up, highly engraved pistol that looks like a kids cheap cap gun. In fact I don't have any tatoos on my manly body or bumper stickers on my car but the gold emblem and that pretty little display case is cool.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> the key hole since I never would use it


It's not using the keyhole that is the issue. It may malfunction under recoil as these poorly designed locks have been reported to do occasionally. Keep in mind that the lock is of a much inferior design to that of Taurus. They can be removed but I couldn't tell you how as I won't own any with the locks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am going to see if I can come up with a drawing on mine, and see how much trouble it would be to remove the lock. No matter what I am not going to get rid of it,and I am going to enjoy the heck out of it.


----------

